# Welche Auflösung benutzt ihr?



## userforusing (6 Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

da ich gerade mitbekommen habe, dass es scheinbar noch einige Leute mit 16:10 Format gibt, wollte ich mal eine kleine Umfrage starten, um zu sehen. ob sich das lohnt Wallpaper auch in anderen Auflösungen und Formaten zu erstellen.

Prinzipiell bin ich lange Pro 16:10 gewesen, leider hat die Industrie das versaut, und da ich nicht permanent Filme und Serien mit schwarzen Streifen schauen will, nutze ich mittlerweile 16:9 bzw 1920x1080.

Wie siehts bei euch aus?

Eine Übersicht mit der Auflösungen und dazugehörigen Seitenverhältnissen findet ihr hier.
Und falls ihr euch gar nicht sicher seit, welche Auflösung ihr habt, könnt ihr das hier erfahren.


----------



## Death Row (6 Aug. 2015)

Ich habe 1600 x 900. 
Bei den Antwortmöglichkeiten steht 1600 x 1900. Ist das ein Tippfehler?


----------



## MetalFan (6 Aug. 2015)

Als mobiler Macianer nutze ich natürlich nach wie vor 16:10 (akt. 1152x720).


----------



## userforusing (6 Aug. 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich habe 1600 x 900.
> Bei den Antwortmöglichkeiten steht 1600 x 1900. Ist das ein Tippfehler?



Oh ja, soll 1600x900 sein...kann man das noch ändern, @ Mods?


----------



## MetalFan (6 Aug. 2015)

userforusing schrieb:


> Oh ja, soll 1600x900 sein...kann man das noch ändern, @ Mods?



Ja, und ist erledigt.


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Aug. 2015)

Monitore sind in 1680x1050, Wallpaper mach ich eins größer: 1920x1200


----------



## Devilfish (6 Aug. 2015)

Bei mir ist alles 16:9 mit 1080p... Fernseher, Laptop und Handy.


----------



## RoadDog (6 Aug. 2015)

mein Monitor hat 1920x1080


----------



## Suicide King (6 Aug. 2015)

Andere Auflösung am PC. 2048x1152 ist aber auch 16:9
Am Handy 1080x1920


----------



## Nrocs (7 Aug. 2015)

Ich habe einen 16:10 Monitor mit 1920 x 1200 und werde so lange bei dem Format bleiben, als man es halbwegs günstig bekommt.


----------



## Jack20020 (7 Aug. 2015)

Ich habe einen 4:3 Monitor mit 1600x1200


----------



## Dreamcatcher (7 Aug. 2015)

IMac Retina 27-Zoll 5k (5120 x 2880) Da sehen Fotos und Filme gestochen scharf aus


----------

